# My First post, thinking of buying a Chausson Flash 03 -help!



## whitem

Hi all - hope you can help..

New to Chausson, but had a Mclouis and CI before.

Considering buying a 2007 07 reg Flash 03, low mileage, privately, but have a few issues with it:

1. Floor in bathroom (first bit where you walk in) appears to flex considerably when you walk on it, a bit like the top layer of floor is seperated from the undersurface- is this normal???

2. Window over kitchen sink appears to be leaking - evidence of water stain on wall below it- is this common and would it be serious?. Hoping not soaked the whole inner wall - going in for habitation to check on Thursday. Do you think its related to poor fitting of window from new and so would it covered under damp ingress 6 year warranty?. Also do you think the whole wall needs to be replaced?

3. The front headlamps are misted up a little - ?normal as been raining lots lately or maybe they have crack/leaks?

4. Rear bumper cracked (corner section needs replacing)- are bumper parts / spares available from Chausson UK dealers to order or would this be a nightmare and / or impossible do you think?

5. Can you retro fit a swivel seat to cab / drivers eat to the new transit?

Sorry for all the seemingingly anxious questions but it is a lot of money for me and the family!!

Mark


----------



## eddied

*Chausson*

 Buon giorno, well I don't know this particular model of Chausson. All I can say is that until recently I had a Chausson motorhome, and was very satisfied with it. No real issues except a crack that developed around the wahroom sink plughole. Replaced easily the whole sink DIY.
Apart from that it was a solid reliable well put together motorhome.
However, the purchase that you are considering seems to raise a lot of doubts in your mind, and on paper doesn't look too good. :roll: 
I would walk away and look somewhere/something else?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## neilbes

Hi Mark and welcome.

can't help with much other than to say swivel seat bases are available for mk7 Transits.

I think mk6 and mk7 are the same but speak to these people

outdoorbits


----------



## 38Rover

Everything is fixable at a price and that is the key to this question is there enough slack in the price to put things right and still gain a little if this is a private sale there will be no comeback once purchased.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hmm. I probably wouldn't touch this, unless the price was cheap enough.

TBH, water ingress on Chaussons is quite rare. I wonder if the bathroom delamination might be to do with the shower overflowing, which can happen if the plughole gets blocked?

I recently had a bumper replaced on my Chausson, and they had to send to France for it. Spacerunner on here had his repaired, and is very pleased with it. If you subscribe (only a tenner a year) you can send him a Personal Message to ask him about it :wink:

By and large, Chausson have a good name for quality and reliability, but it sounds like this one might be one to pass by.

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Mark, and welcome

Difficult to offer an opinion without seeing the van, but I wouldn't entertain it with so many, potentially VERY serious and costly question marks hanging over it.

Damp and delamination can both be a minefield, and such a recent van should have not the slightest hint of either.

Those are only the faults you have been able to detect just by outward appearance. How much more might there be hiding behind panels etc.? 8O 8O

The fact that it is a private sale also adds to the risk, as you will almost certainly have little come-back if it is as bad as you suspect - or worse. The seller must be aware of the problems, and may therefore insist on a "_Sold as seen_" deal - which leaves you up that well known creek with no paddle. 8O :roll:

Eddied is right I think - walk away and find another. A short delay now is far better than months of expensive anguish later!

Dave

Edit. Gerald is also correct . . . just noticed your post Gerald. A case of synchronous typing I think.


----------



## milfy

1. Floor in bathroom (first bit where you walk in) appears to flex considerably when you walk on it, a bit like the top layer of floor is seperated from the undersurface- is this normal???

*not sure about this fault*

2. Window over kitchen sink appears to be leaking - evidence of water stain on wall below it- is this common and would it be serious?. Hoping not soaked the whole inner wall - going in for habitation to check on Thursday. Do you think its related to poor fitting of window from new and so would it covered under damp ingress 6 year warranty?. Also do you think the whole wall needs to be replaced?

*have a the damp check done it may be leaking around the cooker and fridge vents this is a know fault *

3. The front headlamps are misted up a little - ?normal as been raining lots lately or maybe they have crack/leaks?

*same on mine goes when the lights have been on or the sun comes out :wink: *
4. Rear bumper cracked (corner section needs replacing)- are bumper parts / spares available from Chausson UK dealers to order or would this be a nightmare and / or impossible do you think?

*repair it cheaper can take up to 6 weeks for parts and about £300 for bumper*
5. Can you retro fit a swivel seat to cab / drivers eat to the new transit?

*yes no problem*


----------



## whitem

*Thanks all*

Great - thanks all for very good advice.

The habitation hopefully will throw up the extent of issues surrounding the water leak. *Does anyone know if the 6 year anti damp ingress warranty would cover this as the van is an 07 and out of habitation warranty?*

Have heard that swivel seat on the transits make the seat over high but will speak to my local agent. Hoping also that the seat will turn all the way around and clear the handbrake and steering wheel.

The bathroom (bit around toilet only) floor is a tricky one. Doesnt feel delaminated as such, just sort of bouncy. Any owners of Flash 03's out there think this normal? - will have to go and have a look at another one.

Price wise it IS quite cheap- £23k with 4k miles on the clock, so it is very tempting!

Thanks all once again.

Mark


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: Thanks all*



whitem said:


> Great - thanks all for very good advice.
> 
> The habitation hopefully will throw up the extent of issues surrounding the water leak. *Does anyone know if the 6 year anti damp ingress warranty would cover this as the van is an 07 and out of habitation warranty?*
> 
> Have heard that swivel seat on the transits make the seat over high but will speak to my local agent. Hoping also that the seat will turn all the way around and clear the handbrake and steering wheel.
> 
> The bathroom (bit around toilet only) floor is a tricky one. Doesnt feel delaminated as such, just sort of bouncy. Any owners of Flash 03's out there think this normal? - will have to go and have a look at another one.
> 
> Price wise it IS quite cheap- £23k with 4k miles on the clock, so it is very tempting!
> 
> Thanks all once again.
> 
> Mark


Water ingress warranty relies on proof of annual habitation service and damp testing. If you don't have the paperwork to prove it then the warranty is null and void.

Rear bumpers can be repaired very successfully.......but you must have all the bits to stick back together again!

Warning! Forest Holidays use Chausson Flashes as hire vehicles. This could be one of them. If it is I wouldn't touch it with Gerald's barge pole!


----------



## cabby

Sorry but my opinion is that you should walk away from this vehicle.quickly.

cabby


----------



## Jezport

I sold my Chausson Flash 03 last year and it was a good van.

Your Questions:

1. Floor in bathroom (first bit where you walk in) appears to flex considerably when you walk on it, a bit like the top layer of floor is seperated from the undersurface- is this normal??? 

The bathroom floor was a plastic tray on our 03 Do you mean this plastic tray flexes?

2. Window over kitchen sink appears to be leaking - evidence of water stain on wall below it- is this common and would it be serious?. Hoping not soaked the whole inner wall - going in for habitation to check on Thursday. Do you think its related to poor fitting of window from new and so would it covered under damp ingress 6 year warranty?. Also do you think the whole wall needs to be replaced? 

You need all habitational services to be upto date to claim.



3. The front headlamps are misted up a little - ?normal as been raining lots lately or maybe they have crack/leaks? 

I wouldnt worry unless they are full of water, should clear if you use headlights for a few hours.

4. Rear bumper cracked (corner section needs replacing)- are bumper parts / spares available from Chausson UK dealers to order or would this be a nightmare and / or impossible do you think? 

To repair a crack and spray bumper should be under £150. Spares can take ages to come from Chausson
5. Can you retro fit a swivel seat to cab / drivers eat to the new transit? 

Yes, but bare in mind the seat will be about 2 to 3" higher.


----------



## Jezport

*Re: Thanks all*



whitem said:


> Great - thanks all for very good advice.
> 
> The habitation hopefully will throw up the extent of issues surrounding the water leak. *Does anyone know if the 6 year anti damp ingress warranty would cover this as the van is an 07 and out of habitation warranty?*
> 
> Have heard that swivel seat on the transits make the seat over high but will speak to my local agent. Hoping also that the seat will turn all the way around and clear the handbrake and steering wheel.
> 
> The bathroom (bit around toilet only) floor is a tricky one. Doesnt feel delaminated as such, just sort of bouncy. Any owners of Flash 03's out there think this normal? - will have to go and have a look at another one.
> 
> Price wise it IS quite cheap- £23k with 4k miles on the clock, so it is very tempting!
> 
> Thanks all once again.
> 
> Mark


The seat swivel will turn right round on the drivers seat, you have to drop the handbrake while turning.

I had swivels on my 03 on both seats and turned the passenger side to face the drivers seat to put my feet up.

Even with the issues the van has bear in mind the Flash 03 is a popular layout and is easy to sell at the right price. Are you sure the mileage is correct? Do they have all the paperwork?


----------



## finyar

HI There, 
I have had three different Chausson vans and love them, but I would also walk away from this one.

You say the price is extremely good at £23k but in my view that is not that exceptional and you will come across better examples at the same price.

On the bumper, I have just had a crack repaired in mine and it was a complete success for about £200

As I said earlier walkaway, there are plenty of good quality vans out there 

Finyar


----------



## Jezport

finyar said:


> HI There,
> You say the price is extremely good at £23k but in my view that is not that exceptional and you will come across better examples at the same price.
> 
> Finyar


I would agree that the price is nothing special, especially with no water ingress warranty.

If I was you I would be more interested at £19 to £20K


----------



## whitem

Thanks for the replies everyone..

I think most of you are right to advise me to walk away - trouble is I cannot find a nice van with bunks for the kids and a half decent lounge (not just a dinette),and not too long for £22-24k. I need it to be fairly new (i.e. 55 reg on), lowish miles and obviously in very good condition. I also like to look of the Welcome 17 but you just cant find them!.

I think I will give this one a miss. Even with the remedial work done, doubts will always be in my mind...

*If anyone knows of a good flash 03 (07 on) or welcome 17 OR another similar layout van for sale, PLEASE LET ME KNOW*!..internet searces have so far only thrown up dealer ones for silly money (07 reg for 27k, when they were only £27 new!!!!).

Thanks all again for your help, and keep looking out for a van for me, email me if you see one:

[email protected]

Mark


----------



## Jezport

Keep looking, I sold my 2006 mk6 Transit Flash 03 for £20K it was like new and had done 20000 miles. Hope I didnt sell it too cheap :roll:


----------



## A37

Well ebay/autotrader seem to have a few vans for sale, I'd make a few phone calls and see what happens, you might be pleasantly surprised !

I also seem to remember a dealer in South Wales was selling new and demo Chaussons at low prices, I can't remember their name though !

good luck with your search

Dan


----------



## finyar

The dealer in south wales was Continental motorhomes in Cross hands business park.


----------

